# Quantum TE100HPT Tour Edition PT Baitcast Reel



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Anyone have one of these? Just bought one off of ebay but havent heard much about it. Reg $260, new from ebay $159


also, what about the falcon bucco???


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the reel and I love it as far as th rod I don't know I have a falcon ultra light rod it's pretty nice flexes all the way down to the handle


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Thanks john. Upon reading other cutsomer reviews, i've noticed that most ppl are pleased with the reel as well. I always was a quantum fan but went on a shimano binge for the last 5 years. Shimano seems to keep going up on their price and down on their quality so il see what quantum is working with nowa days.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Falcon bucoo is one the best rods if not the best rod in that price range. Sensitive,light, made in USA. You can't go wrong period with that rod and reel combo. All I want to know is who u got reel from on eBay. I need one.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

quackills05 said:


> Falcon bucoo is one the best rods if not the best rod in that price range. Sensitive,light, made in USA. You can't go wrong period with that rod and reel combo. All I want to know is who u got reel from on eBay. I need one.


here ya go.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum-PT-...089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c232f17a1


----------

